# Training herding dogs?



## Debby (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a very good Australian shepherd. 






She is always obedient and also interested in the cattle and chickens.  

Does anyone have experience with starting these dogs?  She wants to help, but often gets the herd scattered or turned in the wrong direction.  If I could just put a few commands on her, she would love it.   But I don't know where to start.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 31, 2014)

When I got my first Border Collie I tried to train without a lot of info at first and almost ruined a perfectly good Border Collie. You don't really train the dog to herd since they should do that naturally but you train them in which direction to go. I saved myself a lot of grief for me and the dog and paid a local man for a couple of lessons and got rid of some of my bad habits fairly easy.  The dog didn't have any bad habits since it was just trying to please me.  There are some super books available on Amazon or other sources also as well as a ton of Youtube videos. I found the best thing for me and the dog was to buy a duck (couldn't fly).  The dog will want to herd whatever is there and the duck was easier to learn on and there are only a handful of commands for you and the dog to learn.


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, Mike.

I will look into a book.  There is one local trainer, too.  But she works with droving dogs, German Shepherds.   I'm not sure, but I think that might be a little different.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 31, 2014)

There is a series of videos by Ted Hope that literally takes you from the first steps on out to working stage. They can be on the slow side but are very good tutorials. I didn't find them until after I was already working my dog and they would have saved us both some grief. He is deceased now but  I just looked and the videos are still there on Youtube.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2014)

@bcnewe2 - she can give lots of advice and recommend some great reading materials.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Best thing I can recommed is get involved with a club, in the op's case there are aussie clubs or look at the aussie breed web site for local clubs or trainers.  you need first hand help.
Books are great. Right off the top I would recommend Virgil Holland's book, progressive training (cant remember the whole name of the book but its readily available just look up Virgil Holland) it will give you proper terminology and an idea of what you are looking for.
Yes instinct is born in a dog. But you still have to get the dog to understand what you want, not what they want. It takes training. It would take a book to even begin to explain how to start so I wont try. I can only say, I do not recommend the internet, to many crazy people abusing stock in the name of herding out there. If it doesn't feel right or feels abusive, run, don't walk away.  I'm sure there is good stuff out there but a beginner won't know if it's wrong. Ted hope is good but you really need a person right there to guide you in the beginning.

I start all my dogs on a long line (a 20ft leash) so I am always in control. I use my body pressure to help the dog understand where I want them to go. (They move away from you) start on ducks,some calm lambs (6 months or older) but it must be something that wants to stay together.
If you really want help, pm me where you live and I will help find someone as close as possible to help you. 
I train border collies, if that's your breed look up USBCHA and you will find a wealth of info. For other breeds it's a bit much, hence the recommendation to look up your breed parent club too find help pertaining to your chosen breed. 

Careful...it's very addicting. It is my love of communicating with an alien species. Not trick training but communicating that has me living on a sheep farm with way too many
dogs! Art in motion is my best description of a good sheep dog. 
Nothing better IMHO!


----------



## Debby (Jan 31, 2014)

THANK YOU ALL, SO MUCH!  I'm going to take all of your suggestions.  Can't wait to go home and watch the Ted Hope videos. 

I've trained for obedience and tracking and I love them both.  This is all new to me.  Can't wait!  I might have to get some ducks, because my cows will chase her and the chickens are, well, bird brains. 

Uh-oh, bcnewe2.  I'm already addicted to a great many things!  But Becca deserves to get a little of my time.  She is the best of dogs. 

Thanks again, y'all are the greatest for taking the time to answer.


----------



## Debby (Feb 12, 2014)

I took a herding lesson this morning.  The instructor was very good and has a wonderful set up with an indoor arena.  Her sheep are very well behaved and she seemed to know just what Becca needed to become more interested in the sheep. 

Now I want to get some ducks to practice on.  Do some of you who have herding dogs use ducks?  Is there a breed you would recommend?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 12, 2014)

Indian Runners are frequently used for training herding dogs.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Round here a lot of people use call ducks.


----------



## Debby (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you both.  I'm leaning toward the Indian runners.


----------



## Petty (Mar 16, 2014)

A nice looking dog you have there. Before you commence training, watch some videos online to avoid making a mistake. Retraining a dog can be very difficult.


----------

